# Arrow wraps for Indoor arrows..



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone ???


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I think alot use wraps just to tell their arrow apart from anothers while in the targets outdoors. At Outdoor Nat's, Dave Cousins and I had the excact same arrows(420's), length, fletching, and nocks. The only difference was the weight grade(C3/C4), and he uses tungsten points, as where I use SS break offs. If we shoot the same butts, the only way to tell them apart was to pull them and check them. Needless to say, we didn't shoot the same butts. Since you are the only one shooting your target indoors(well supposed to be the only one), there is no need for wraps indoors, unless you just want your arrows to look cool.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

which color wraps are more accurate?





sorry, had to ask


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I use wraps on my indoors arrows just because they are easier to re-fletch if I want to change them. Especially if you have carbon arrows then you dont have to worry about scraping any of the carbon off with the fletch. Plus they just look cooler if you get some nice wraps :shade:


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

anyone ???


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

I use wraps indoors for my carbon's so they are easier to refletch if needed like someone said earlier. I am going to try some aluminum arrows this year and was wandering if anyone knows off hand how wide of a wrap it take to cover the 2712's? Thanks


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Battle Drum.*

I am using Battle Drum's on my 27's. I forget the size? It's on their site, it's the largest one they have. Works perfect on the 27's, great wraps, fast shipping, like 2-3 days! check them out! BattleDrumWraps.com.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

BIGT said:


> I use wraps indoors for my carbon's so they are easier to refletch if needed like someone said earlier. I am going to try some aluminum arrows this year and was wandering if anyone knows off hand how wide of a wrap it take to cover the 2712's? Thanks


They are 1.4". I just ordered some from Onestringer for some 27s


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys for the good info. Happy Thanksgiving :thumbs_up


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

jrmysell said:


> They are 1.4". I just ordered some from Onestringer for some 27s



Circumference = pi times the diameter.

Measure the diameter of your 2712 with a set of calipers.

Take that measurement and multiply it times Pi (3.14159) to get the circumference. 
Multiply that times 16 to get the circumference in 16ths of an inch.

ADD either 1/16" or 1/8" to get minimal overlap.

Cut one wrap to that width and test it on an arrow. 

Duplicate the first width for the rest of your wraps and save that measurement so that you have it in the future.

Personally, I don't like more than 1/16" overlap of the wrap.

I also locate the overlap away from the contact zone (or potential "contact zone" of the arrow rest, just to be on the safe side.

Removing the Vanes or feathers along with the wrap is a breeze...Just use a hair dryer to warm up the wrap, pull on the overlap part to open the wrap up, and off come the wrap AND the feathers/vanes quite easily. NO SCRAPING, or risk of damaging the carbon or scuffing the aluminum with a knife...or heaven forbid cutting yourself.

field14


----------

